# NT needs to deal with SF heartbreak



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

So my mate and I who spent a long time without being mates (simply due to path divergence since early school) are now in the same group and thus I am seeing/speaking to him quite a lot.

I'd say he's xSFx and borderline on the EI/JP hence I can't make a definite judgement there, maybe borderline on the S/N but am 100% certain that he is an F-type.

He split up with his missus who is, coincidentally enough, now going out with another mate of mine who I've known for longer.

Strange thing is, she keeps coming back to him for these random days out.

But anyway, obviously I want to be there for him as a mate, but he just won't stfu about his feelings. Literally, ever time I talk to him, it's about how he feels shit; "I feel awful" or "It's been a really awful few days and I feel terrible" or something to that effect -- and I frankly don't give a crap.

Basically, it's driving me up the wall.

I've told him to tell her what he thinks, to confront her on the issue and to tell her to make up her mind, is she with him or is she not?

But I'm learning now that maybe my "stfu and get over it" approach has - for me at least - never failed - maybe won't go down so well with someone who's clearly as emotional as him.

Soooooo, I'm turning to the internet for help.

Tell me, sensy-feely types, how can I get this guy to stfu and ultimately move on from this dead-weight?

Cheers.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Pay some other hot girl to go out with him.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh i'm a sensy-thinky type my bad.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well as a friend shouldn't you be there for him? I know you might be getting irritated by his moaning but this may be helping him heal. There are nice ways of telling him to get over her, and to move on. You've got to be diplomatic about it.

Take him out, and distract him from the pain he is going through.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

How about be a good friend and put up with it - he's obviously going through some shit and just because you don't like listening, doesn't mean you shouldn't.
However, if it gets out of hand, just be straightforward (not too harsh though), tell him if she's not going to make up her mind about him which she obviously ISN'T, then he has to call the shots and tell her it's all over, otherwise nothing will change and he will keep feeling miserable, cause he absolutely will. Good luck.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Treat him to a funny movie and buy the popcorn. Lots and lots and lots of popcorn. He won't be able to talk with the movie going and his mouth full of popcorn. Plus, he might be laughing and happily distracted.


----------

